# new here



## fightformyson (Jul 9, 2020)

hey everyone, 
just started divorce process. trying to fight for my son. I feel it is an uphill battle since I am a guy.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

Have you spoken to a lawyer yet to see where you stand? Are you going for 50/50 or trying to get sole legal and/or physical custody/being the primary parent?


----------

